# Verslavingen > Anabolen >  Negatieve effecten van anabolen - Artikel

## Leontien

Bij vrouwen treden er vooral viriliserende effecten op, die meestal onomkeerbaar zijn. Het zorgt voor een onsmakelijk hirsutisme, gezichts- en lichaamsbeharing, verdieping van de stem, ontregeling van de menstruatiecycli en een aanzienlijke vermindering van de vrouwelijke geslachtskenmerken.
Frequente en langdurige hoofdpijnenOntwikkeling van borsten bij mannenLevertumoren kunnen optredenPijn in maag  en darmkanaal en mogelijke bloedingenVergroting van de prostaat bij mannen (moeilijkheden bij urineren, sommige anabole sporters' hebben sondes nodig om te urineren)De huid kleurt geel en optreding van striemen in de huid door de fenomenaal snel groeiende spiermassaOpgezwollen gezicht door vasthouden van water (problemen in de osmoseregeling)Vergrote kans op hartaandoeningenHoge bloeddruk en afname van de goede cholesterolNierziektes en nierstenenBij mannen kan buitensporig gebruik zelfs leiden tot onvruchtbaarheid en impotentie en gekrompen testikelsStoornissen in de bloedstolling (tromboses)Bron: http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anabole_stero%C3%AFden

----------


## Yv

Ik wist niet dat je onvruchtbaar kan worden van anabolen.

----------


## Keano

Impotent kan je inderdaad worden! 

Maar de kans is heel heel klein!

Het is nooit bewezen dat je van anbolen kanker krijgt! daarintegen Groeihormone wel ook wel Sth genoemd

----------


## savrie

mijn broer heeft jaren geleden toen ie trainde ook spuiten gezet,wou rap gespierd worden.
een jaar geleden begon ie plots pijn te krijgen in zijn linkerborst,die was heel opgezwollen,en dan hebben ze een heel onderzoek gedaan van zijn testikels en al,kankeronderzoek,wat uiteindelijk toch negatief bleek te zijn!
doc zag direct dat het te maken had met "verboden" middelen uit zijn jonge jaren!
maar voor hetzelfde geld was het toch kanker,en dan??
leg da maar eens uit aan uw vrouw en 5 jarige kind,dat je zo stom geweest bent toen je jong was,en u liet meeslepen en/of ompraten!

----------


## Keano

Het is zeker stom om je zo maar mee te laten slepen!

Je kan ook niet zomaar wat injecteren! je moet weten hoeveel je mag injecteren van iets en wat het beste te combineren, is en of je wel goede spullen hebt...

Ik ken mensen die al meer als 30 jaar ervaring hebben met middelen die hebben nog nooit klachten gehad en prachtige kinderen!

Wat veel mense niet weten is dat je na je cycle moet nakuren vanwege het opstarten van je eigen hormoon en dergelijke je lichaam reinigen!

Dokter weten vrij weinig van anabolen, er zijn maar weinig doktoren die je er informatie erover kunnen geven. als je zegt dat je anabolen heb gebruikt dan licht de klacht al heel snel daar...

----------


## savrie

ik zeg niet dat je geen mooie kinderen kunt krijgen na het gebruik van al die smeerlaperij,maar geloof me, nu weten ze nog van niks maar toch ben ik er ster k van overtuigd dat vroeg of laat het gebruik van anabolen zich gaat wreken!
en als ik dit hier zo lees ,is het net of jij dit goedkeurt!!
foei foei foei

----------


## Keano

Smeerlapperij ?

 :Confused:  

Als je een auto ongeluk krijgt en je hersteld niet snel genoeg word die smeerlapperij in jou lichaam gedaan om sneller te herstellen  :Wink: 

Ik keur het zeker niet goed! 

Maar als mense het toch willen gebruiken dan is dat hun eigen keus,
Maar dan kan ik ze wel helpen met hoe of wat! 

Maar alles waar je tegenwoordig Te voor zet is slecht en krijg je later kanker van of wat dan ook. Te veel honing zou ook kanker verwekkend zijn.

Ik vind het oordeel van mense altijd zo jammer altijd terwijl ze er eigelijk helemaal niks van af weten.

Lezen wat op internet en zo zal het wel zijn dan!

----------


## savrie

nee nee niet op internet....
ik moet altijd lachen met die volgespoten kerels....
ze staan daar met zo'n postuur en het is al fake ,pfff
die noemt zichzelf dan een man,amaai
ja ene zonder karakter!!!

----------


## Keano

Iedereen heeft ze mening... 

Dat van het karakter licht aan de persoon zelf! 

Dat volgespoten is hoe je er zelf mee om gaat en ik kan je vertellen Fake is het zeker niet! Ik hou ook niet van mense die overdreven gaan lopen of lopen schreeuwen hou het normaal. maar iedereen heeft altijd ze mening klaar tegen over bodybuilders maar als mense willen afvallen dan komen de vragen wat er gegeten moet worden!

Maar genoeg vrouwen zitten met manne thuis op de bank met een zak chips en bier! En daar kiezen ze zelf ook voor. 

Meestal is het ook jaloezie... Maar dit wat je nu praat komt voort uit haat of, een tekortkoming aan jezelf!

----------


## savrie

haha nee hoor,mijn man traint ook!!
zonder al die"smeerlaperij" ,en het lukt hem ook,welliswaar op veel langere tijd
daarvoor heb ik respect!!!

----------


## Keano

Tuurlijk iedereen traint voor zichzelf. 

Ik kan je wel een ding vertellen, zodra je begint aan anabolen, moet je harder trainen en veel meer eten, Anders vreet het je lichaam op. Het enige is dat je lichaam sneller ontwikkelt. maar de rest doe je toch echt zelf.  :Wink: 

Maar zoals ik al zei iedereen ze keus.

Maar al die domme opmerkingen over mense met anabolen kan ik het ook enzovoort. Dat is pure onzin! 

Ik draai zelf wedstrijden en sta op het podium met 2.5 % vet. Ik dieet, en dan heb ik het niet over een sonja bakker dieet. Gekookte koolvis met rijst en groente. 7 dagen per week 7 maaltijden per dag. En daar hebben mensen ook respect voor ondanks de anabolen die erbij komen om je lichaam te ondersteunen. 

Laat mensen in hun waarde. als je een mening erover hebt wat heel veel mense met je delen, over voolgespoten michelen poppetjes. hou die dan gewoon voor je!

----------


## Agnes574

Savrie...ik begrijp jouw standpunt goed..jij bent blij dat je man traint zonder anabolen en dat is zéker ok lieverd...MAAR...
Keano...ik begrijp jouw standpunt ook erg goed!!!

Idd...laat mensen in hun waarde aub!!!
Niet iedereen is waarschijnlijk zoals Keano,maar ik heb het idee dat hij er zeer voorzichtig,professioneel,gedoseerd en weloverwogen mee omgaat ALS hij ze zelf gebruikt...en hij doet het ook ergens voor hé;hij doet het niet zomaar>hij doet heel veel wedstrijden en misschien is het zelfs wel zijn broodwinning!

Als mensen er weloverwogen,verstandig en doordacht gebruik van maken,met een duidelijke motivatie en doel,heb ik er alle respect voor!!

Er zijn zo ontzettend veel mannen die geregeld/zéér geregeld op café gaan en een zeer ongezonde bierbuik hebben of teveel van het leven genieten al etend met alle gevolgen vandien(hoge bloeddruk,organen die erg lijden onder de alcohol of het vele eten,organen die letterlijk omkapseld worden door vet, etc,etc,etc)
Ikzelf rook al jaaaaaaren véél te veel,gebruik antidepressiva,slaapmiddelen en kalmeringsmiddelen(indien nodig)....dus zo kun je dan wel een discussie beginnen over goed/slecht en smeerlapperij,maar we zijn allemaal individuen met een eigen leven en een eigen mening en elkaars mening moeten we respecteren...voor een happy samenleving en voor hier...een peaceful en harmonieus MediCity!!!  :Wink: 

Is het een vorm van inkomen die wedstrijden Keano(bijverdienste of broodwinning)?
En gebruik jij zelf anabolen? Ik bedoel niet voor het 'opgespotene' hoor..haha..ik ken er zelfs niets van....ik kan enkel maar zeggen dat ikzelf val op mannen met een zacht lijffie,redelijk gespierd maar niet teveel en dat ik een bodybuilder zelf niet echt aantrekkelijk vind....maar gelukkig denkt niet iedereen hetzelfde en zijn er genoeg mannen en vrouwen die dit wél héél mooi vinden! Leve de verschillende individuen,meningen en karakters!

Liefs allebei enne...geen ruzie hier hé..hihi!!
Peace,Love and Understanding...JIHOE!!  :Smile:

----------


## savrie

das lijk die coureurs,die willen prof worden,maar hoe??pff haha

----------


## savrie

en tuurlijk,ieder zijn mening!!
met alle respect!!

----------


## savrie

> Tuurlijk iedereen traint voor zichzelf. 
> 
> Ik kan je wel een ding vertellen, zodra je begint aan anabolen, moet je harder trainen en veel meer eten, Anders vreet het je lichaam op. Het enige is dat je lichaam sneller ontwikkelt. maar de rest doe je toch echt zelf. 
> 
> Maar zoals ik al zei iedereen ze keus.
> 
> Maar al die domme opmerkingen over mense met anabolen kan ik het ook enzovoort. Dat is pure onzin! 
> 
> Ik draai zelf wedstrijden en sta op het podium met 2.5 % vet. Ik dieet, en dan heb ik het niet over een sonja bakker dieet. Gekookte koolvis met rijst en groente. 7 dagen per week 7 maaltijden per dag. En daar hebben mensen ook respect voor ondanks de anabolen die erbij komen om je lichaam te ondersteunen. 
> ...


als ik een mening heb,zeg ik dat,jij toch ook?

----------


## Keano

@ agnes:
Ik verdien er niet me brood mee, maar doe het meer voor me hobby. Ik ben er wel mee bezig om er me werk van te maken. 

Ik gebruik inderdaad zelf ook, maar ik sta onder begeleiding van een arts. Die test me bloedwaardes me lever me nieren om te kijken hoe het ervoor staat. wat ik kan gebruiken en wat ik even moet laten.

----------


## Keano

> das lijk die coureurs,die willen prof worden,maar hoe??pff haha


En daarom zijn er ook verschillende wedstrijd categorien.

Wedstrijden die waar je voor getest word en wedstrijden waar je niet voor getest word.

Bij naturel wedstrijden ( zoals je man traint naturel ) daar zijn genoeg jongens bij die toch gebruiken. 

En daarom kies ik daar dus ook niet voor. ik sta dus tussen de zoals jij het noemt volgespoten fake mannetjes  :Wink:  zonder karakter  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Keano

@agnes : Mensen hebben vaak een raar beeld van bodybuilders, zoals je ze in de blaadjes ziet, dat is dus de wedstrijd periode en dan ben je inderdaad keihard!

Maar die shape duurt misschien van je gehele voorbereiding 5 weken...
Na de wedstrijden word je weer weer zacht met een klein buikje haha :P.
alleen je bent dus een stuk voller als anderen.

----------


## Keano

> nee nee niet op internet....
> ik moet altijd lachen met die volgespoten kerels....
> ze staan daar met zo'n postuur en het is al fake ,pfff
> die noemt zichzelf dan een man,amaai
> ja ene zonder karakter!!!


Vind je dit een nuttige en informatieve mening om met ons te delen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ik word er nou niet echt wijs van zegmaar  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Agnes574

> @agnes : Mensen hebben vaak een raar beeld van bodybuilders, zoals je ze in de blaadjes ziet, dat is dus de wedstrijd periode en dan ben je inderdaad keihard!
> 
> Maar die shape duurt misschien van je gehele voorbereiding 5 weken...
> Na de wedstrijden word je weer weer zacht met een klein buikje haha :P.
> alleen je bent dus een stuk voller als anderen.


Beste Keano,
Ik ken dus helemaal niets van de wereld van het bodybuilden!!!
Dus vandaar dat ik er ook niets zinnigs over kan zeggen en enkel maar afga op hetgeen ik ervan zie en hoor.
Leuk dat jij buiten de wedstrijden ook 'zacht' bent..hihi..maar je schrijft ook: 'alleen wat voller' en dat is niet echt iets voor mij persoonlijk...dan zou ik me in die spierballen zo'n mini-mensje voelen..haha!
Ik hoop dat je snapt wat ik bedoel en dat ik dit zeker niet negatief bedoel!!
Mijn vriend is karpervisser in zijn vrije tijd,daar kijken ook véél mensen op neer...die denken dat je daar maar zit te zuipen en naar een dobbertje zit te turen...maar dat is ook helemaal anders dan de meeste mensen denken...maar ja,wat een mens niet kent lust hij niet hé en dan staan ze héél snel klaar met hun mening!!

Ik wil gewoon dat jij en Savrie hier op MediCity geen domme vete laten ontspruiten door iets doms;
Savrie weet niet zoveel van bodybuilding af vermoed ik en heeft er haar eigen mening over,
Jij weet er wél veel vanaf en jij hebt op jouw beurt jouw eigen mening erover...dus vandaar dat ik schreef;RESPECTEER ELKAAR EN ELKAARS MENING!!!

Liefs allebei Ag 
Maar ieder zijn hobby en dat respecteer ik ook en ik keur het bodybuilden zeker niet af!

----------


## Agnes574

> nee nee niet op internet....
> ik moet altijd lachen met die volgespoten kerels....
> ze staan daar met zo'n postuur en het is al fake ,pfff
> die noemt zichzelf dan een man,amaai
> ja ene zonder karakter!!!


Beste Savrie,
Ieder zijn eigen mening hé inderdaad,maar hou het wel een beetje netjes please???

Hier schrijf je dus gewoon letterlijk dat geen enkele bodybuilder karakter heeft en dat het allemaal fake is....
Ik weet niet veel van bodybuilding,maar ik weet wel dat die mannen enorm veel karakter moeten hebben omdat ze enorm veel tijd,moeite,zweet en tranen moeten steken in hun hobby en er veel voor moeten laten qua eten,drank etc...

Het is een hobby/passie voor hen zoals wij ook onze eigen hobby's en passies hebben....dus iedereen in zijn waarde laten aub...je mening mag je zeker zeggen,maar een beetje subtieler zijn kan geen kwaad nietwaar?  :Wink: 

Liefs Ag

----------


## savrie

> Beste Savrie,
> Ieder zijn eigen mening hé inderdaad,maar hou het wel een beetje netjes please???
> 
> Hier schrijf je dus gewoon letterlijk dat geen enkele bodybuilder karakter heeft en dat het allemaal fake is....
> Ik weet niet veel van bodybuilding,maar ik weet wel dat die mannen enorm veel karakter moeten hebben omdat ze enorm veel tijd,moeite,zweet en tranen moeten steken in hun hobby en er veel voor moeten laten qua eten,drank etc...
> 
> Het is een hobby/passie voor hen zoals wij ook onze eigen hobby's en passies hebben....dus iedereen in zijn waarde laten aub...je mening mag je zeker zeggen,maar een beetje subtieler zijn kan geen kwaad nietwaar? 
> 
> Liefs Ag


zeg ik toch niet iedere bodybuilder fake is???
of dat ze geen karakter hebben??
en inderdaad,subielter kan gen kwaad,maar soms moet je sommigen mensen wat cru zijn,anders begrijpen ze het niet!!
en aub nu niemand iets persoonlijks opnemen he!!

----------


## Agnes574

Nee hoor Savrie,ik vat het in ieder geval niet persoonlijk op  :Wink: 

'Don't judge a day by the weather' hé  :Wink: 

Ag Xx

----------


## savrie

nog even een reactie,de allerlaatste hoop ik!!
keano ,sorry als ik je beledigd hebt,maar ik heb enkel mijn verhaal gedaan(over mijn broer) om mensen toch maar te waarschuwen,das al en dit is wat uit de hand gelopen!
en tuurlijk,als jij begeleid wordt zal alles wel safe verlopen!
ik wens je nog veel succes en veel overwinningen en vooral een goede gezondheid!!
greetz savrie

----------


## Agnes574

Kijk,dat vind ik nu tof om te lezen!!

Dikke zoen voor jou Savrie!!  :Wink:

----------


## savrie

dank u agnes,hopelijk denkt keano er ook zo over!!

----------


## Agnes574

Tuurlijk wel hé Keano???  :Wink:

----------


## Keano

nee hoor,  :Big Grin:  Ik wilde alleen zeggen dat ik het niet eens ben met je mening.

----------


## Keano

> nog even een reactie,de allerlaatste hoop ik!!
> keano ,sorry als ik je beledigd hebt,maar ik heb enkel mijn verhaal gedaan(over mijn broer) om mensen toch maar te waarschuwen,das al en dit is wat uit de hand gelopen!
> en tuurlijk,als jij begeleid wordt zal alles wel safe verlopen!
> ik wens je nog veel succes en veel overwinningen en vooral een goede gezondheid!!
> greetz savrie


Dat is ook de rede dat ik mense een beetje probeer te helpen  :Wink:  keur het niet goed maar als je dan toch wil beginnen. beter op een goede manier!

Geeft niet, ik snap het ook wel hoor!  :Smile:

----------


## savrie

thanks hoor om mijn excuses te aanvaarden!!!

----------


## Chokry

http://www.enquetemaken.be/toonenquete.php?id=137909

----------

